
Has Apple Really Ever Invented Anything? - ukdm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFeC25BM9E0&feature=player_embedded
======
simonh
Entertaining, but if the bar to 'invent' something were to be set this high
nobody would get the credit for anything.

Everything is actually just existing stuff that was put together differently.

